# Rainy day in southern hempishere



## EpiDemic (Mar 26, 2020)

You may fish and catch bugs as You like.

If you need fruits because you don't have them, you May Take 3

I leave my gate open but will be semi afk


My dodo code is:

K86RR


----------



## Rosie Moon (Mar 26, 2020)

I’d love to come please, on my way ^.^


----------



## EpiDemic (Mar 26, 2020)

The Connection dropped. 
The new Dodo Code is: 9DH3C
I will leave the gate for 45 minutes open
Untill 2pm (german time)


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 26, 2020)

thank you for having us!


----------



## AmyJo (Mar 26, 2020)

I'd love to drop by if that's ok?


----------



## Cirice (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm here, thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 26, 2020)

thank you for having me! did lots of fishing. museum is better


----------



## karleraven (Mar 26, 2020)

if you open back up,  id love to drop by!


----------



## Markiemania95 (Mar 26, 2020)

karleraven said:


> if you open back up,  id love to drop by!



Ditto!


----------



## andipandi (Mar 26, 2020)

Markiemania95 said:


> Ditto!



Ditto aswell! Hah


----------



## axo (Mar 26, 2020)

andipandi said:


> Ditto aswell! Hah



Me too! ^^


----------



## EpiDemic (Mar 27, 2020)

My gates are open again

K86RR


----------



## axo (Mar 27, 2020)

Thank you so much for opening again, I'll be over ^^ I'm Julia from Puddle


----------



## EpiDemic (Mar 27, 2020)

I AM going afk for like 1 hour
I leave my gates opened
If the Connection should drop, i am sorry. But since i am online by LAN cable, it's usually very stable


----------



## karleraven (Mar 27, 2020)

on my way ^_^


----------



## Hikari (Mar 27, 2020)

Ill be heading over, if thats okay!


----------



## Syndra (Mar 27, 2020)

will be dropping by. hope you don't mind i take 3 fruits! thank you :--)

edit: it's full so maybe later!


----------



## Roar (Mar 27, 2020)

Dropping by, thanks in advance!


----------



## Therhodian (Mar 27, 2020)

Oh sounds nice. But I guess it will be full haha.


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 27, 2020)

On my way! Thank you!


----------



## teanopi (Mar 27, 2020)

I might drop by! Thank you!


----------

